# Varina Farms Breakfast Blend



## drexel (Feb 17, 2013)

Good morning everyone. I couldn't find alot of information on this cigar, so I took notes and pictures this morning. Will post if there is demand.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've never tried but see attached link. Not a lot of info but at least one person's review.

anyone ever smoke these Varina Farms Breakfast Blend's? - Cigar Discussion - CigarBid Forums


----------



## drexel (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks B- daddy. That's kinda what I was talking about. Not a lot of info yet


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you smoked one? (I'm assuming that's what you were referring to with the notes and pictures.) Post a review on the reviews forum. Everyone likes to get the scoop on a new stick ...and who doesn't like pictues?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jumped in here all ready to move this to the coffee section, lol. Never heard of this cigar.


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been eyeing these on CI, curious to hear a review....


----------



## drexel (Feb 17, 2013)

Varina Farms Breakfast Blend 23 Feb 13







Solid construction, nice heft, Some minor vains, good seams, slight tooth, cap a bit sloppy.
Preligt aroma: Earth and hay
Prelight Draw: Same as aroma, light earth and hay.







At first light, extreamly nutty creme is predominant, near perfect draw, good burn line.







1st 3rd-Very light creamy smoke. Notes of sweet tobacco, no pepper to speak of, very mild, subtle flavors. Clearly a morning smoke. They got "breakfast blend" right.







2nd 3rd-Slight strength increase. Musty (vintage) sweet tobacco is predominant. Slight pepper comming in, creamy finish (medium in duration), Some cracking and unwraveling in wrapper. Pepper picks up heading into the final 3rd.







Cracked wrapper. Not a huge deal, binder kept it sealed.







Final 3rd- Strength picked up a bit. Predominant flavor is floral. Still have the musty (vintage) tobacco flavor. Little kick in the back of the throat. Barely kissing medium strength. The nutty flavor is back (lightly). Slight pepper on the finish now.

Not exactly my prefered strength. A bit to light and airy for my taste. Decent smoke. Subtle but good flavors.

Smoke time: 1 hour
Box worthy: Negative
Buy again: Not me
Smoke again: Yes
Recommend: Sure


----------



## MylesT (Feb 26, 2012)

See, now I gotta buy a 5er....great review, thanks!


----------



## drexel (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad you liked it. I gotta check out your wine reviews. Tons of wine here in Germany but sooo much variety it's hard to figure out a start point.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like a decent morning smoke. I like the way you did the review too. Good job.


----------



## Corvus (Mar 5, 2014)

I just smoked one of these on Saturday and can't say I was too impressed with it. It was pretty bland the whole way through but was nice and mild, living up to its name as Breakfast Blend. I decided to do some forensics on the butt that was left over and autopsied it, and found that, at least the one I just smoked, isn't long filler as advertised; there are 2 maybe 3 long filler leaves and short filler that looked about like pipe tobacco. I'd smoke another one if it was given to me but I'm not sure I'll buy any more.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I tried one, and despite the alluring name and packaging, found it to be, as @Corvus mentioned, just another bland, and somewhat bland cigar. And no not so inexpensive, either. T.


----------



## Beartrapgun (Jun 5, 2014)

Picked up a single to tac onto a CBID order. Usually add on a few singles i have never tried. It was very bland and had a very hard draw. Wouldn't pick one up again.


----------

